
Show HN: Poster 2.0 – macOS app that delivers inspirations through wallpaper - wilbertliu
https://posterapp.co
======
wilbertliu
Hi HN! I made this next evolution to focus solely on helping people to
discover what they love—and somehow inspiring—in a better way. Here’s the demo
video: [https://youtu.be/aAoF2YrfWBY](https://youtu.be/aAoF2YrfWBY) Let me
know what you think!

